
How to build a simple neural network in 9 lines of Python code - prostoalex
https://medium.com/technology-invention-and-more/how-to-build-a-simple-neural-network-in-9-lines-of-python-code-cc8f23647ca1?imm_mid=0f4065&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20170701
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14661904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14661904)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

